# how much will cost to build a site like this



## jonetshirt (Mar 17, 2008)

hello everyone i want build a website like my current drop shipping supplier's ,
could any one tell me how much it will cost to build a site like this ? GoGoEc.com_The largest online transaction market in global thanks


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Contact andrechelle.com for business based web sites. She deals with a lot of commerce sites, specifically in the carpet cleaning field.


----------



## eProdigy (Mar 16, 2008)

jonetshirt said:


> hello everyone i want build a website like my current drop shipping supplier's ,
> could any one tell me how much it will cost to build a site like this ? GoGoEc.com_The largest online transaction market in global thanks


Wow, that's a cool site. They look dangerously close to infringing on google look though. Dangerous to mess with the crown.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jonetshirt said:


> hello everyone i want build a website like my current drop shipping supplier's ,
> could any one tell me how much it will cost to build a site like this ? GoGoEc.com_The largest online transaction market in global thanks


You may want to check with freelance web design sites like elance, guru.com, odesk.com, designoutpost.com, etc.

You could pay anywhere from a few hundred dollars to a few thousand dollars. Lots of different factors come into play.


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

I could almost guarantee you that a site like this to develop will run you well over $5000.00 if you went with a professional developer/company. But then again, this site has tons of items and links. Depending on your budget, as Rodney mentioned up top, check out guru.com or if money isn't a factor for you, a good place to contact would be 'Organic' in San Francisco (http://www.organic.com). They do superb work!


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

You can do that yourself with zencart/oscommerce or cubecart for nothing other than time.


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

I think cookiesa is right, could create a similar look with OScommerce, which the basica template is free!


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

cookiesa said:


> You can do that yourself with zencart/oscommerce or cubecart for nothing other than time.


How true.

What is your budget?

For all it seems, it's still the basic storefront with a header, side menus and products in the center.

Not a whole lot different than the standard OSC format that has been copied around the net for a decade.

You can get OSC and others free, if you want to add the products. The special stuff you can learn to ad or pay someone one time to do that. 

It's almost always your responsibility to add and keep up the products, images, prices. If you want to pay for someone to totally keep it up you will need deep pockets.
.


----------



## Press Doctor (Dec 12, 2007)

The coding on that site is jacked up.

I do web development on the side, an E-Commerce site designed and fully coded starts at $1000 and up depending on the details on the project.


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

Ive been doing web development for 5 years...that'll cost you ummm FREE or you can go offshore


----------

